# 93280



## heart123 (Apr 7, 2016)

im having a hard time getting paid from aetna with dx Z95.0 any help please


----------



## crystaljos (Apr 12, 2016)

This is only a status code, need to use the patient's condition for conducting lead pacemaker.  Could use the same code that was used for the initial visit with z95.0 as secondary.


----------



## pedscardio1 (Jun 13, 2016)

are you using a modifier 26 with 93280?


----------



## heart123 (Jun 13, 2016)

yes im using a 26 mod


----------



## pedscardio1 (Jun 13, 2016)

so even if the provider himself/herself is doing the programming, adjustments, analysis and review you would still pend a 26 modifier?


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 13, 2016)

pedscardio1 said:


> so even if the provider himself/herself is doing the programming, adjustments, analysis and review you would still pend a 26 modifier?



You would only report 26 if another entity will be reporting the TC modifier. If your office owns the equipment then your office would be billing the global charge.


----------



## pedscardio1 (Jun 13, 2016)

Thank you for your response, we do not own the device, its a Medtronic device. For this particular visit, the doctor did not need the rep here for the T/C part, she was able to do the programming and analysis herself. Would the 93280 still be appropriate?


----------

